# CatSharked's Progression Thread



## CatSharked (Jan 3, 2023)

Starting a progression thread because why not. My goals are simple:
Sub-30 3x3
Sub-10 2x2
Sub-5 Pyraminx
Learn 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, Skewb, and Square-1

My current means:
2x2 - 25.54
3x3 - 36.57
Pyraminx - 19.14


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

CatSharked said:


> Starting a progression thread because why not. My goals are simple:
> Sub-30 3x3
> Sub-10 2x2
> Sub-5 Pyraminx
> ...


im assuming u use lbl for 2x2, learn ortega, it can make you sub 5. as for me, im currently sub 7-10 using ortega.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 3, 2023)

CatSharked said:


> Starting a progression thread because why not. My goals are simple:
> Sub-30 3x3
> Sub-10 2x2
> Sub-5 Pyraminx
> ...


Are you going to learn L4E for pyraminx?


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 3, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> Are you going to learn L4E for pyraminx?


I can almost get sub-5 solves with LBL, but I might consider this


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im assuming u use lbl for 2x2, learn ortega, it can make you sub 5. as for me, im currently sub 7-10 using ortega.


Okay, good to know


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

CatSharked said:


> Okay, good to know


you literally only need to learn 5 algs and in oll u can just use the 2-look ones from 3x3


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 4, 2023)

Just learned a new 3x3 algorithm

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-03 (solving from 2023-01-03 16:01:49 to 2023-01-03 16:08:15)
avg of 5: 52.64

Time List:
1. (36.76) F R B D2 B2 L2 U R D B' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 @2023-01-03 16:01:49 
2. (59.86) R D B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B' D' F' R D' F2 D' @2023-01-03 16:03:21 
3. 51.06 F' R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B2 F' L U' B F2 U' @2023-01-03 16:05:17 
4. 52.86 D F2 L D2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 D' B L F' R2 B R2 U @2023-01-03 16:06:29 
5. 54.01 U D L U2 B2 D' L' B U' L2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 @2023-01-03 16:08:15


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 4, 2023)

pretty good 2x2 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-03 (solving from 2023-01-03 16:20:28 to 2023-01-03 16:28:24)
avg of 5: 14.05

Time List:
1. 10.88 R F U' R U' R U2 R F' @2023-01-03 16:20:28 
2. 17.15 F' R2 U2 F U' F' U F U' @2023-01-03 16:21:12 
3. (8.84) F' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U R2 @2023-01-03 16:23:01 
4. (20.37) F2 U' F' U' R F2 U R U' @2023-01-03 16:23:49 
5. 14.13 U F' R F' R2 F U2 F2 R @2023-01-03 16:28:24


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 4, 2023)

My latest goal is to get sub-2 OH. Current average is 3:50.99 because of how hard it is to control a cube one-handed.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 7, 2023)

CatSharked said:


> My latest goal is to get sub-2 OH. Current average is 3:50.99 because of how hard it is to control a cube one-handed.


what is your main?


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 7, 2023)

Cubinginatree said:


> what is your main?


Tornado V2


----------



## CatSharked (Sunday at 12:37 AM)

Just got a Gan 251 M Pro, sub-10 mo3!

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-07
mean of 3: 9.98

Time List:
1. 10.38 U' R2 F U2 F R2 F' U' R' 
2. 9.95 R' U' R U2 F' R' U2 R' F' 
3. 9.61 F' U F2 R' U F2 U R2 F


----------



## CatSharked (Sunday at 2:03 AM)

2x2 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-07
avg of 5: 10.32

Time List:
1. 7.60 R F2 U R2 F' U F R2 F' 
2. (6.30) R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R 
3. 11.63 F' U F2 U' R' U F R' U2 
4. (12.76) U' F2 R U R U2 F' R2 F' 
5. 11.72 R2 F2 U' F' R F2 R U2 F2


----------



## CatSharked (Sunday at 5:16 PM)

First 2x2 solve of the day

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
single: 5.07

Time List:
1. 5.07 R' U R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R'


----------



## CatSharked (Monday at 1:38 AM)

sub-10 2x2 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
avg of 5: 9.52

Time List:
1. 12.18 U F' U F' R F R2 U' F' 
2. (14.14) U' F U2 R U F R F2 U' 
3. 8.34 F R' U' F' U' F2 U F' R 
4. 8.03 F U2 F' U' F R' F' R2 F' 
5. (7.69) F R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' U2 F'


----------



## CatSharked (Monday at 3:32 AM)

sub-10 2x2 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
avg of 12: 9.97

Time List:
1. (17.11) U R F' R F R U F2 R 
2. 11.00 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U' 
3. 13.78 R U R F2 U' R2 F' U F' 
4. 11.44 F R U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R 
5. 9.54 R' F2 U' F U F' R' U2 R2 
6. 7.32 U F2 U F' U R F' U2 F' U' 
7. 9.16 F R U2 R' F R' U2 F2 U' 
8. 8.06 R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U R 
9. (4.41) U F2 U2 R U' F2 R F' R' U' 
10. 12.08 R F R F' R' F2 R2 U R' 
11. 9.27 R' F' R2 F' R U2 F' R2 F' R' 
12. 8.09 R U R' F U' R F2 R U


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 3:40 AM)

CatSharked said:


> sub-10 2x2 ao12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
> avg of 12: 9.97
> ...


JUST LEARN ORTEGA ALREADY


----------



## d--- (Monday at 4:47 AM)

Good advice with gsingh


----------



## CatSharked (Monday at 4:23 PM)

gsingh said:


> JUST LEARN ORTEGA ALREADY


Everyone is telling me to, so I am, but I only know 1 algorithm


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Monday at 4:26 PM)

CatSharked said:


> Everyone is telling me to, so I am, but I only know 1 algorithm


learn 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then 1 more then you got it


----------



## sDLfj (Monday at 4:42 PM)

For OLL, just learn the sexy-move-based algorithms, at least to start. You should already know a sune/anti-sune that is relatively fast from 3x3. The Pi, U, and T cases are extremely easy. The H perm is only 5 moves. The L perm is the only arguably difficult one, and you should be able to learn that in a day.
For PBL, the adjacent u and diagonal u cases are just T and Y perms. diag/diag case is 3 simple moves and recognition is very easy. The other two are pretty easy to memorize if you just look at the moves you make rather than the notation. The adj/diag is R U' R then F2, then reverse the first 3 with R' U R'.
You already know 4 algs from 3x3, you can learn the olls in a few days, and the plls in a couple days.


----------



## CatSharked (Wednesday at 11:49 PM)

sDLfj said:


> For OLL, just learn the sexy-move-based algorithms, at least to start. You should already know a sune/anti-sune that is relatively fast from 3x3. The Pi, U, and T cases are extremely easy. The H perm is only 5 moves. The L perm is the only arguably difficult one, and you should be able to learn that in a day.
> For PBL, the adjacent u and diagonal u cases are just T and Y perms. diag/diag case is 3 simple moves and recognition is very easy. The other two are pretty easy to memorize if you just look at the moves you make rather than the notation. The adj/diag is R U' R then F2, then reverse the first 3 with R' U R'.
> You already know 4 algs from 3x3, you can learn the olls in a few days, and the plls in a couple days.


This seems really confusing, but thanks for the advice


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 12:46 AM)

My grind to learn ortega has officially begun! I currently know 3/12 algorithms.


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 12:58 AM)

PB 2x2 mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-11
mean of 3: 9.80

Time List:
1. 7.86 R U' R U F2 U R U2 F' 
2. 11.41 R F2 R F U2 R2 F U F' R' 
3. 10.12 F' U F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F'


----------



## Running for cube (Thursday at 1:09 AM)

A mean of 3? For 2x2?


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 1:15 AM)

Running for cube said:


> A mean of 3? For 2x2?


Yes. A mean of 3. For 2x2.


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 3:22 AM)

Just learned H perm (4/12 2x2 Ortega Algorithms)
2x2 PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-11
avg of 5: 9.16

Time List:
1. (7.86) R U' R U F2 U R U2 F' 
2. (11.41) R F2 R F U2 R2 F U F' R' 
3. 10.12 F' U F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' 
4. 9.37 U R2 F R2 U' R2 F' U' R' 
5. 8.00 F2 U' R' U F2 U R' U F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Thursday at 9:02 AM)

CatSharked said:


> Yes. A mean of 3. For 2x2.


2x2 is long and exhaustive yo
imagine solving for 10 seconds


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 9:10 AM)

CatSharked said:


> Starting a progression thread because why not. My goals are simple:
> Sub-30 3x3
> Sub-10 2x2
> Sub-5 Pyraminx
> ...


and assuming you know Beginner CFOP, try learning a few Full PLL algs like F Perm or Jb Perm to make your times faster.


----------



## tom0989123 (Thursday at 9:25 AM)

CatSharked said:


> Starting a progression thread because why not. My goals are simple:
> Sub-30 3x3
> Sub-10 2x2
> Sub-5 Pyraminx
> ...


to me Square-1 is really hard.


----------



## tom0989123 (Thursday at 9:27 AM)

CatSharked said:


> My latest goal is to get sub-2 OH. Current average is 3:50.99 because of how hard it is to control a cube one-handed.


I recommend having really good finger tricks.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 10:26 AM)

CatSharked said:


> My latest goal is to get sub-2 OH. Current average is 3:50.99 because of how hard it is to control a cube one-handed.


i actually watched j perm's vid about basic OH and i got a sub 2 after 2 ao5s, so watch it if you havent


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 1:30 PM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> and assuming you know Beginner CFOP, try learning a few Full PLL algs like F Perm or Jb Perm to make your times faster.


All I know is Intuitive F2L and some Look Ahead, I haven't learned PLL yet but I will


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i actually watched j perm's vid about basic OH and i got a sub 2 after 2 ao5s, so watch it if you havent





tom0989123 said:


> I recommend having really good finger tricks.


This is all good advice, thank you.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Thursday at 1:56 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> to me Square-1 is really hard.


Look up on youtube Cube Master square 1 tutorial


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 3:04 PM)

CatSharked said:


> All I know is Intuitive F2L and some Look Ahead, I haven't learned PLL yet but I will
> 
> 
> This is all good advice, thank you.


you mean you dont know 2-look?


----------



## CatSharked (Thursday at 3:42 PM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> you mean you dont know 2-look?


I don't think so. I use Layer By Layer method for everything except F2L


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 11:09 PM)

CatSharked said:


> I don't think so. I use Layer By Layer method for everything except F2L


okay then. but learn them. j perm has a good tutorial


----------



## CatSharked (Yesterday at 1:50 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> okay then. but learn them. j perm has a good tutorial


Great, I always use Jperm tutorials


----------



## CatSharked (Yesterday at 2:59 AM)

Learned T perm (5/12 2x2 Ortega Algorithms)
More than halfway through 2x2 OLL


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 3:02 AM)

CatSharked said:


> Learned T perm (5/12 2x2 Ortega Algorithms)
> More than halfway through 2x2 OLL


the t perm in ortega is the same as in 3x3, so now you know 1 pll alg


----------



## CatSharked (Yesterday at 3:18 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> the t perm in ortega is the same as in 3x3, so now you know 1 pll alg


Great! What about U perm, L perm and H perm? That would make 4 PLL algs


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 3:49 AM)

CatSharked said:


> Great! What about U perm, L perm and H perm? That would make 4 PLL algs


there's an h and u perm for 2x2? but it doesn't have an M slice


----------



## CatSharked (Today at 1:03 AM)

I have a new goal: get sub-40 in 2x2-3x3 Relay. This means I have to be sub-10 in 2x2 and sub-30 in 3x3 (2 of my current goals). I currently average 53.31 in 2-3 Relay.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Today at 1:12 AM)

CatSharked said:


> I have a new goal: get sub-40 in 2x2-3x3 Relay. This means I have to be sub-10 in 2x2 and sub-30 in 3x3 (2 of my current goals). I currently average 53.31 in 2-3 Relay.


theres a 2-3 relay?


----------



## CatSharked (Today at 1:25 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> theres a 2-3 relay?


Yes, I discovered it in the speedsolving.com wiki.


----------

